# Well that's one way to increase your odds



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

https://www.gohunt.com/read/news/ut...g-computer-system-to-apply-for-two-moose-tags

I'd guess this is a forum member here as well.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I wish the law was more forceful in these cases. If found guilty, I wish he had to do jail time and forfeit hunting rights for life. This type of fraud should be dealt with the most severe legal penalties allowed. There is no good reason he should be able to get tags ever again.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Which makes you wonder how many other people have tried to do this? (both successfully and unsuccessfully)


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hopefully their systems catch it like this guy. 

There are other permit systems I've seen "gamed" but never in this fashion.


----------

